# Unassembly gt force elite



## tbschile (May 15, 2021)

Hi, i have a gt force elite and i want to clean it but i have a question about a link.
How do you clean this links(shown in the picture). I believe they are different than the normal links and i’m scared to mess it up. Any document or experience doing this? If you have a video or a pdf manual or whatever it helps to understand every part of the bike is well received


----------

